# Avtex w163dr USB Film playback



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello there. 

I am trying to get a 1TB seagate external hard drive to work on my avtex tv. Model number in subject ^^
When I plug it in and go through the DVD source into USB menu it says device empty.
I have a 6GB stick formatted to the same with identical films stored on it. But for some reason this works perfectly. 
Can anybody shed some light onto why it won't work with the larger device.

Many thanks 
JOHN


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Possibly the file system?

6gb could be FAT32 while the 1TB could be NTFS.

Having said that, I'd have thought that the TV system would be intelligent enough to recognise NTFS if it saw it.

USB would be backwards compatible, but if the 1TB is USB 3, that might cause a problem, although again it should be recognised as be used by the TV.

Can't think of anything else quickly, just helping youngest son change a bottom hose on his Discovery!

Peter


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello Peter.
I have tried both devices in NTFS and fat 32 but neither work on the 1tb device.
It's a USB 2.0 on the 1tb too. 
I spoke to a guy in maplins he thought it could be because of the size of the hard drive is to vast. 
Would that make sense? 
Thanks, John


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The 1TB drive will take a while to have its directory read, I find that on my backup 1TB drives, so it may be that you need to wait for that to happen first. 

Takes a couple of minutes on USB1 and a minute on USB2 on my computer, but don't mind betting it is longer on the Avtex.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

salmonfisher said:


> Hello Peter.
> I have tried both devices in NTFS and fat 32 but neither work on the 1tb device.
> It's a USB 2.0 on the 1tb too.
> I spoke to a guy in maplins he thought it could be because of the size of the hard drive is to vast.
> ...


I have the latest Avtex 16 inch with the sat decoder and although I could record onto a stick and replay, it would not replay something recorded elsewhere.
I telephoned Avtex and they told me that was how it should be.


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Grath said:


> salmonfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Peter.
> ...


I'm not sure if there has been another tv released since the one I have.
But i have managed to play a film back off of the stick on the tv. 
The film was not recorded by the tv. 
So it must be a different tv to yours.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

salmonfisher said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > salmonfisher said:
> ...


Just checked ours and the box says W164DRS.
It was the new one under one year ago with the sat decoder included internally.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My 16" Avtex will only playback .mp4 video files..
Try just re-naming a few, instead of say .avi call them .mp4
No need to convert them or anything... Had this out with Avtex back in January when we had the new van as the Tv came fitted as standard.. My £99 Asda Led Tv uses less power and plays everything you plug into it. !!

The Fat 32 is also a Known issue and you cant always format a large hard drive to fat 32.... I have a 500gb samsung and there was a special program that allowed you to format he whole drive as fat 32..


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

tonka said:


> My 16" Avtex will only playback .mp4 video files..
> Try just re-naming a few, instead of say .avi call them .mp4
> No need to convert them or anything... Had this out with Avtex back in January when we had the new van as the Tv came fitted as standard.. My £99 Asda Led Tv uses less power and plays everything you plug into it. !!
> 
> The Fat 32 is also a Known issue and you cant always format a large hard drive to fat 32.... I have a 500gb samsung and there was a special program that allowed you to format he whole drive as fat 32..


Will give that a try Tonka, it's Edward. Johns son. Messaging on johns behalf. As I will have a go at re naming them. But it's unusual as it played off the stick but not the 1tb. . So I guess It should have worked. 
I don't believe formatting is the issue. But we shall see! 
Cheers. Eddie


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You can format a 1TB drive to FAT32, in fact most of them come that way from new, our two did and they are 3 weeks old. I had to format to NTFS as some Video files are over the 4gb limit of FAT32 and I have all my back-ups on them, mostly mpeg's now.

Peter


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Avtex TV*

Hi Eddie
There could be a few reasons.

1 The TV works with Fat32 formatting this is why if you load a film onto a USB stick the tv will see it and if the file is formatted okay then it will play the film. Sticks are usually Fat 32.

2 All the films I have digitalise were done with an .avi suffix using a MagicDVD Ripper.

3 if the Harddrive is NTFS the TV will not play it.

4 If the Harddrive is USB3 it will not play it even if it is Fat32 formatted. It will see the files but not play them.

I use a Transcend USB2 1TB harddrive and it works fine even when the Van is on 12 volt only.

Good luck. Hope this helps.

Doug


----------

